# This California city just voted to give a $30 minimum wage to Uber and Lyft drivers



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

https://www.fastcompany.com/9038790...e-a-30-minimum-wage-for-uber-and-lyft-drivers
*El Monte, east of Los Angeles, wants to make sure drivers have enough to pay for gas and maintenance and then make $15 an hour on top of that.*









[Photo: courtesy Mobile Workers Alliance]

BY ADELE PETERS
2 MINUTE READ

In Los Angeles County, where the minimum wage is currently $14.25 an hour, studies suggest that Uber and Lyft drivers often make far less. In El Monte, an industrial city east of Los Angeles, the city council just unanimously voted to change that, telling city officials to begin drafting a law that would guarantee drivers a minimum of $30 an hour.

While other cities have set minimum wages for ride-hail drivers, this would be the highest in the country, and it comes after pressure from the Mobile Workers Alliance, a project from the Service Employees International Union, Local 721. "Currently, workers who are working for companies like Uber and Lyft are working lots of hours and still making less than minimum wage," says Coral Itzcalli, an organizer for the union. "On average, we hear from workers that they're working daily 12 to 16 hours a day. That translates to tired people behind the wheel on already congested public roads. And no one should put their life or the life of someone else at risk by being so tired behind the wheel just because they're trying to earn the pennies on the dollar that Uber and Lyft is paying them."








[Photo: courtesy Mobile Workers Alliance]

The pay might sound generous, but it's intended to provide drivers with $15 an hour to cover the costs of operating their cars and another $15 in take-home pay. Itzcalli says that drivers have to cover the cost of gas, frequent oil changes and other maintenance because they're driving so many miles, and extra insurance because standard car insurance doesn't cover ride-hail drivers (Lyft says drivers are covered by the company when they are in driver mode). Many drivers have to work a week and a half just to cover the basic operating expenses of driving. A recent study from the Economic Policy Institute found that the average hourly wage for Uber drivers was just $11.77. The union's own surveys suggest it's actually closer to $8-9 an hour in the area.
"California is one of the most expensive states to live in," says Itzcalli. "Housing is very, very expensive. Many of these folks are just one paycheck away from being homeless. We already have a homeless crisis. It is something that we all feel is urgent, because we cannot continue to allow these companies to drive our communities to the ground."

City officials will have 120 days to develop the new ordinance, which will likely require another vote. Lyft, in response, offered a boilerplate statement that didn't address El Monte specifically and won't say what they calculate the hourly rate of drivers in El Monte. The company offered some broader figures: That in California drivers makes $30 an hour for "booked hours," the time between when a driver books a trip and when they drop the passenger off. In the greater Los Angeles area, the company says drivers spend roughly 90% of their time "booked," which would mean a roughly $27 per-hour wage before expenses like gas and depreciation. (Uber did not respond to requests for comment). In the meantime, a separate state bill is making its way to the governor that would force companies like Uber and Lyft to classify drivers as employees, not independent contractors.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

KevinH said:


> https://www.fastcompany.com/9038790...e-a-30-minimum-wage-for-uber-and-lyft-drivers
> *El Monte, east of Los Angeles, wants to make sure drivers have enough to pay for gas and maintenance and then make $15 an hour on top of that.*
> 
> View attachment 343431
> ...


I don't see this happening.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol I love it. Good for them. It should have happened everywhere sooner.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

All they voted for is the poor now forced to take the Bus
while local uber drivers will whither and die.

Probably town's local rich folk didn't like a mass of Uber cars and the sleazy drivers causing traffic and blocking their Mercedes.
So, they figured out

A. increase driver earnings
B. subsequently fares need to increase
C. Fares now Not AFFORDABLE for the average rider
D. That rider will be forced on the bus
E. Less riders means less uber cars

success

Still Loving it @uberdriverfornow ??


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> All they voted for is the poor now forced to take the Bus
> while local uber drivers will whither and die.
> 
> Probably town's local rich folk didn't like a mass of Uber cars and the sleazy drivers causing traffic and blocking their Mercedes.
> ...


Perfect plan.
If only more cities would do it now to cull the vermin ridehsare cars by 70%


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> while local uber drivers will whither and die.


This is intriguing - How would the drivers die if they'll make (by law) $30 per hour?


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> This is intriguing - How would the drivers die if they'll make (by law) $30 per hour?


Let's try it again @jocker12 ,UP resident Hate everything and blame everything on Uber.

A. increase driver earnings
B. subsequently fares need to increase?
C. Fares now ?Not AFFORDABLE? for the average rider
D. That rider will be forced on the bus ?
E. Less riders means less uber cars (whither and die)

Result of increased Driver Earnings


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Let's try it again @jocker12 ,UP resident Hate everything and blame everything on Uber.
> 
> A. increase driver earnings
> B. subsequently fares need to increase?
> ...


Let's try to be more specific - all drivers are gonna die?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> This is intriguing - How would the drivers die if they'll make (by law) $30 per hour?


They'd die by drinking themselves to death on their last big paycheck. If not, they blew their last check and now have to go work elsewhere because Uber will simply bail out of El Monte. I hear tent space is filling up fast in San Francisco.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> They'd die by drinking themselves to death on their last big paycheck. If not, they blew their last check and now have to go work elsewhere because Uber will simply bail out of El Monte. I hear tent space is filling up fast in San Francisco.


All of them?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> E. Less riders means less uber cars (whither and die)





jocker12 said:


> Let's try to be more specific - all drivers are gonna die?


Trouble grasping the English language? By "whither and die" he's referring to rideshare _business _in El Monte.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Trouble grasping the English language? By "whither and die" he's referring to rideshare business in El Monte





Ignatz said:


> while local uber drivers will whither and die.


Again - All of them?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Again - All of them?


De nuevo, ¿no lo entiendes?
Ignatz is explaining that local Uber _drivers will be out of busines_s in El Monte because _rideshare will die off_. 
I'll bet you believe we're all going to die from climate change in 10 years because AOC says so. :biggrin:


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> De nuevo, ¿no lo entiendes?
> Ignatz is explaining that local Uber _drivers will be out of busines_s in El Monte because _rideshare will die off_.
> I'll bet you believe we're all going to die from climate change in 10 years because AOC says so. :biggrin:


Would you agree Uber drivers FROM EL MONTE (zip codes 91731, 91732 and 91733) are not limited to driving only within El Monte's city limits, and they could driver further away with technically no geographical limitations as long as the roads exist?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Would you agree Uber drivers FROM EL MONTE (zip codes 91731, 91732 and 91733) are not limited to driving only within El Monte's city limits, and they could driver further away with technically no geographical limitations as long as the roads exist?


The officials at the city of El Monte have no real weight in this. Uber can geo-fence El Monte, or they'll disable pings to drivers possessing an El Monte address, or ping neighboring drivers into El Monte to service the area. Uber has plenty options, and if you think a bench load of city council snowflakes will have the final dictate how Uber operates, you're in for a big surprise.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> The officials at the city of El Monte have no real weight in this. Uber can geo-fence El Monte, or they'll disable pings to drivers possessing an El Monte address, or ping neighboring drivers into El Monte to service the area. Uber has plenty options, and if you think a bench load of city council snowflakes will have the final dictate how Uber operates, you're in for a big surprise.


Please answer the question - Would you agree Uber drivers FROM EL MONTE (zip codes 91731, 91732 and 91733) are not limited to driving only within El Monte's city limits, and they could drive further away with technically no geographical limitations as long as the roads exist?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Please answer the question - Would you agree Uber drivers FROM EL MONTE (zip codes 91731, 91732 and 91733) are not limited to driving only within El Monte's city limits, and they could driver further away with technically no geographical limitations as long as the roads exist?


I believe Uber drivers FROM EL MONTE (zip codes 91731, 91732 and 917330) will become deactivated from using the app. Pretty simple.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I believe Uber drivers FROM EL MONTE (zip codes 91731, 91732 and 917330) will become deactivated from using the app. Pretty simple.


So if they want, at this point in time, they could drive further away with technically no geographical limitations as long as the roads exist?

Edit - And I want to help you a little - As a public company, as Uber is today, would you agree there is a possibility they could have shareholders residing in El Monte, possibly driving for Uber?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> So if they want, at this point in time, they could drive further away with technically no geographical limitations as long as the roads exist?


Sure, people fro El Monte they can drive anywhere they want as long as roads exist. They just won't be able to activate the app any longer, because the app will no longer exist for them. It's called deactivation. Pretty simple.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Sure, people fro El Monte they can drive anywhere they want as long as roads exist. They just won't be able to activate the app any longer, because the app will no longer exist for them. It's called deactivation. Pretty simple.


Uber can geofence an area, but if they do not deactivate the drivers, they cannot geofence the drivers, so the drivers can go out of the geofenced area and go online. Do you think that is a possibility?
Sorry I've edited my comment and you probably missed it - As a public company, as Uber is today, would you agree there is a possibility they could have shareholders residing in El Monte, possibly driving for Uber?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Uber can geofence an area, but if they do not deactivate the drivers, they cannot geofence the drivers, so the drivers can go out of the geofenced area and go online. Do you think that is a possibility?


It will probably go down like this: If the El Monte City Council dictates that their El Monte residents will be paid X amount of dollars to drive Uber, Uber will simply deactivate any Uber driver possessing a driver license with an El Monte address. Drivers who live in other nearby cities will service El Monte (unless El Monte outlaws Uber like the city of Austin once tried) but all El Monte license holders will still be blacked out from using the app anytime anywhere.



jocker12 said:


> Sorry I've edited my comment and you probably missed it - As a public company, as Uber is today, would you agree there is a possibility they could have shareholders residing in El Monte, possibly driving for Uber?


For the most part, probably not.... not enough stock-owning Uber drivers that are gonna change corporate hearts & minds anyway.
As far as holding stock, your interest is one of investing, and being a driver has nothing to do with it. People who own stock in McDonalds & Starbucks may know people who work there, but trust me they're not saying _"gee, let's pay low-skill workers more than they're worth and drive the stock down further." _

Anyway, I'm not sure where you're wanting to go with this.... perhaps you're ready to move from East LA or wherever your from and go plant roots next-door in El Monte to chase their $30 hr mythical unicorn who's eating greener grass and pie-in-the-sky because the El Monte council says so. I'm not wishing to demean anyone, but driving, especially _Uber _driving, is an extremely low-skill job that nearly anyone can do. If you really love driving and want to do it full time and make a living at it you might want to consider trucking which is in high demand, or do bus driving or para-transit driving or maybe deliver oxygen tanks to old people. It's better than full-time Ubering; you'll get med insurance & paid vacations and best of all you won't be driving your own vehicles into the ground. I wish you luck.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> If the El Monte City Council dictates that their El Monte residents will be paid X amount of dollars to drive Uber...


The El Monte city council has no jurisdiction over anything that happens outside of El Monte. They can only dictate what Uber must pay when they are operating within the city limits. Outside the city limits, they have no jurisdiction. So if an El Monte resident left the city limits and drove for Uber outside the city, El Monte would have no say in what the driver gets paid.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> If the El Monte City Council dictates that their El Monte residents will be paid X amount of dollars to drive Uber, Uber will simply deactivate any Uber driver possessing a driver license with an El Monte address.


Thank you for coming back and try to present your hypothesis about this.

Initially (your comment #9 on this thread) you mentioned how "They'd die by drinking themselves to death on their *last big paycheck*." Where is that _*big paycheck*_ going to come from?


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I don't want a minnium wage but what would be great if they would mandate a minnium time and per mile rate per market and then leave it up to the drivers to go earn it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I don't even understand how they factor in an hourly wage when in places it means waiting for a ping for hours without pay and then getting a short ride and having to drive 6 miles to pickup for a one mile ride and earning $2.50 or less gross (pun intended) and then no other pings and having to drive back home. So do they count that one minute ride or driving to the pickup as part of the hour too? because during rush hour this waste of time can easily take over 30 minutes.

and even if it were $15 an hour with your expenses it's not. I had a few long rides where I made over $15 an hour, but at the end for taxes it was a loss in earnings.



Launchpad McQuack said:


> The El Monte city council has no jurisdiction over anything that happens outside of El Monte. They can only dictate what Uber must pay when they are operating within the city limits. Outside the city limits, they have no jurisdiction. So if an El Monte resident left the city limits and drove for Uber outside the city, El Monte would have no say in what the driver gets paid.


So they are just hurting their residents if Uber decides it won't pick up there or if they do they will have to charge the pax $5 a mile,.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

Does Lyft's claim that drivers are "booked" 90% of the time their ap is on seem real? _" the company says drivers spend roughly 90% of their time "'booked,' "_


----------



## Jamesmiller (May 8, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> I don't want a minnium wage but what would be great if they would mandate a minnium time and per mile rate per market and then leave it up to the drivers to go earn it.


Doing that would have the same affect. Less customers willing to pay higher fee


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

KevinH said:


> Does Lyft's claim that drivers are "booked" 90% of the time their ap is on seem real? _" the company says drivers spend roughly 90% of their time "'booked,' "_


If you accept every ping, I can imagine being 90% booked but mostly driving empty.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ignatz said:


> Let's try it again @jocker12 ,UP resident Hate everything and blame everything on Uber.
> 
> A. increase driver earnings
> B. subsequently fares need to increase?
> ...


Yes, it was Ubers fault. OMG you can't make this shit up, today in America there is always someone to blame for our bad choices in life.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I clear $200-250 a day.

$20 an hour basically............tax free though after deductions and expenses.


----------



## WinterFlower (Jul 15, 2019)

Ignatz said:


> Let's try it again @jocker12 ,UP resident Hate everything and blame everything on Uber.
> 
> A. increase driver earnings
> B. subsequently fares need to increase?
> ...


Is that you in the pic?



jocker12 said:


> Let's try to be more specific - all drivers are gonna die?


Please confirm. In that case I want to marry a driver from that city and then cash out the life insurance.



Uber's Guber said:


> They'd die by drinking themselves to death on their last big paycheck. If not, they blew their last check and now have to go work elsewhere because Uber will simply bail out of El Monte. I hear tent space is filling up fast in San Francisco.


UberCampground. Camping-sharing. Cool idea



jocker12 said:


> All of them?


Yep. All of them



Uber's Guber said:


> Trouble grasping the English language? By "whither and die" he's referring to rideshare _business _in El Monte.


You mean no life insurance for me? Damn it



jocker12 said:


> Again - All of them?


Oh boy. Yes, buddy, all of them. You heard the guy



jocker12 said:


> Thank you for coming back and try to present your hypothesis about this.
> 
> Initially (your comment #9 on this thread) you mentioned how "They'd die by drinking themselves to death on their *last big paycheck*." Where is that _*big paycheck*_ going to come from?


That was my insurance check


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

jocker12 said:


> Uber can geofence an area, but if they do not deactivate the drivers, they cannot geofence the drivers, so the drivers can go out of the geofenced area and go online. Do you think that is a possibility?
> Sorry I've edited my comment and you probably missed it - As a public company, as Uber is today, would you agree there is a possibility they could have shareholders residing in El Monte, possibly driving for Uber?


El Monte is an extremely poor city. A quick Google search resulted in this:

The *average income* of a *El Monte* resident is $15,010 a year. The US *average* is $28,555 a year. - The *Median* household *income* of a *El Monte* resident is $38,906 a year. The US *average* is $53,482 a year.

So probably not a lot of stock holders in El Monte.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Uber will just stop taking calls from El Monte


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

WinterFlower said:


> That was my insurance check


He said paycheck, then he said Uber will deactivate drivers. Sometimes trolling confuses him.



Z129 said:


> So probably not a lot of stock holders in El Monte.


If Uber deactivates the drivers only because they asked for more money, and also geofences the city for passing an ordinance to protect some of its citizens from corporate abuse, Uber will instantly be in the same trouble it was back in 2017. As a public company, even if they have the history of leaving Austin when Uber was private though, Uber would never deactivate drivers asking for better payment.

This is because the airport is asking for a higher fee, not because the drivers want more money.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> He said paycheck, then he said Uber will deactivate drivers. Sometimes trolling confuses him.
> 
> If Uber deactivates the drivers only because they asked for more money, and also geofences the city for passing an ordinance to protect some of its citizens from corporate abuse, Uber will instantly be in the same trouble it was back in 2017. As a public company, even if they have the history of leaving Austin when Uber was private though, Uber would never deactivate drivers asking for better payment.
> 
> This is because the airport is asking for a higher fee, not because the drivers want more money.


Took u 48 hours to come up with that response. Your emotional investment of hatred and lack of objectivity negates credibility.

No need to deactivate a driver who is not receiving ride requests
because of high-fare pushback from Uber's former clients.

The driver will just whither, fall off the vine and D I E


----------



## wearenotthesame (Aug 9, 2019)

i know my costs are approx $10 an hour when vehicle in motion so 25-10 is 15 and right around a living wage which is fare

dont know how they can enforce it though, I think states regulating minimum fares, per mile, per minutes paid to drivers like has been done & regulated for close to 50+ years seems easier but way to go city Ive never heard of

i don't service 90+% of pings so 90+% if ubers "customers" could go away wouldn't bother me a bit if i was 15 & it was the 1980s i might care what someone riding a bus had to say or thought but as an adult i really dont concern myself with that demographic


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Took u 48 hours to come up with that response. Your emotional investment of hatred and lack of objectivity negates credibility.
> 
> No need to deactivate a driver who is not receiving ride requests
> because of high-fare pushback from Uber's former clients.
> ...


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

jocker12 said:


> View attachment 344646


Like ur positions, Even ur hero is withering and falling off the vine.
He sure ain't laughing No More








That's not a pen, it's his catheter


----------

